# Guard Donkey



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 11, 2011)

We are considering getting a donkey to guard the goats.  I've had horses most of my life and we currently have a 12H pony in with the goats.  Is there a good age to start a donkey with goats?


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 16, 2011)

Dont use Jack for the job Jenny is better. You can check the article for your information

http://pakagri.blogspot.com/2011/07/using-donkeys-to-guard-sheep-and-goats.html


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, it had some good info!  We are looking at a donkey right now that has a history of being raised with sheep/goats and is a 7 year old gelding.  Still trying to work out a few details though.


----------

